# Protein shake after cardio?



## KB1212 (Mar 20, 2012)

Hey

on a weight loss diet and i i go gym 3 times a week and take protein shake (PhD Diet Whey) before and after my cardio and light fixed weight workout

on off days i plan to go running as well.

after my off day run is it still reccomended to use protein shake? bear in mind after workouts I always use protein shake and then eat dinner. some posts I've read advise against it

also my calorie aims on a 2030cal diet are

250g protein

100g carbs

70g fats

but im underachieving on attaining all three of those levels anyway which i need to fix, so I don't know if protein shake after cardio will stifle weight loss


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

your wasting your time taking diet whey pre and post wo. its not designed for that.

i'm not even sure it will help you diet.


----------



## KB1212 (Mar 20, 2012)

but if its supposed to be taken daily anyway i figure its best pre/post workout?

the diet whey has weight loss ingredients ?

thanks


----------



## Need2Grow (Jun 4, 2011)

PHD diet whey is a great meal replacement shake while cutting, really keeps you full up.

However, it is not really a post WO shake tbh, but won't do any harm.

A straight whey may be more suitable as the casein and flax in the PHD will slow digestion down.

I only use a shake Post workout though, save the other serving to have as a snack/meal.

And to answer your question, I wouldn't bother with a shake after cardio, as long as you get your daily totals one way or another


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

yes but its not designed as a post workout drink.

phd tell you to take it everyday so you buy lots of it. its up to you


----------



## The Guvnor (May 17, 2010)

Get cals into you after training - whey is fine imo.


----------



## KB1212 (Mar 20, 2012)

thanks guys, but i mean if im not hitting my totals is it ok to take it b4/after workout to help reach those totals?


----------



## ConstantCut (Apr 21, 2011)

Random hijack, but having said the above if I'm currently trying to lose fat and gain muscle, would taking whey as opposed to whey isolate (which I take pre and post WO) be better for me?


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

Rh1no said:


> Random hijack, but having said the above if I'm currently trying to lose fat and gain muscle, would taking whey as opposed to whey isolate (which I take pre and post WO) be better for me?


Whey isolate just contains more protein per serving IIRC. Makes no difference what you use, whey or whey isolate as long as daily totals are fulfilled.


----------



## xkrdan (Aug 1, 2011)

XRichHx said:


> Whey isolate just contains more protein per serving IIRC. Makes no difference what you use, whey or whey isolate as long as daily totals are fulfilled.


isolate is absorbed faster than whey even though whey is absorbed after 30 mins anyway, i agree with need2grow wouldnt worry if its after cardio but if after a training session definately have one mate and then eat an hourish later.


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

To the original poster, it doesn't matter when you hit your totals, so long as you do over the course of the day.


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

xkrdan said:


> isolate is absorbed faster than whey even though whey is absorbed after 30 mins anyway, i agree with need2grow wouldnt worry if its after cardio but if after a training session definately have one mate and then eat an hourish later.


Whey takes about 4hrs to fully absorb (30g serving), but peaks blood amino levels after about 60mins.

Not that speed of absorption means jack **** in the grand scale of things mind.


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

xkrdan said:


> isolate is absorbed faster than whey even though whey is absorbed after 30 mins anyway


I see. Learn something new everyday I guess. Cheers.


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

I would defo before and after to protect muscle.


----------

